# 1509



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd like to purchase one of the "ole blanks".. *Yeah,I know,Thumburner,I had my chance..* Fat chance now,right??  Sorry I didn't do it now.. I've came to the conclusion that when I owned this rod it was much more consistant with 8 and bait,with me anyway. It was the old blank,not the new one that wieghts 15 tons,and ya need a gorilla to load it..


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*DD, check with Adam....*

....he's selling his 1509 but I haven't thrown it and ain't sure if its the true original blank. I have two that Wayne built through Hatteras Outfitters....a bear to load but they will throw. Practiced today at the football field with 8oz, 14/0 hook, rubber bait, 20lb line and was hitting 130-135 yards. Good luck, John.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Drumdum,
Dogshark had some old style 1509's a while back. 

www.dogsharkrods.com

CrackerBob


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Check with John M*

He has a 1509 for sale. Not sure which one it is. How many of the dang things did they make anyway?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I aint fer sure gonna sell it yet...said I was 1/2 way thinkin about it  

I been hangin around Fish Hunter and TB TOO LONG!


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have one for sale*

Hi! 
I have a breakaway 2/1 pc (1509) custom made by Hatteras Jack.
I bought this rod 2001 summer from Mike(I think Ryan's dad, Hatteras Jack). 
When I order the rod, I'm pretty sure that I ask him not to cut the tip section to keep the original lenghth.
I measured it tonight, tip is 108 inches and butt is 56 inches.
Total lenth is over 13 feet. 
It's conventional rod with no reel seat on the butt but shrink tube on it. I used it with breakaway coasters as reel seat. 
It has under whipping with metallic light green and over whipping with dark metallic thread. 
On the butt section, it's written as 'custom made by Hatteras Jack' & 'exvious' which is my id. 
I haven't used it much because I had been in school. 
It's very mint condition except one light scratch between 2nd and 3rd guide, but it's minor. 
Reason I'd like to sell this rod is I don't have many chances to use this rod since I go fishing to bay area in Maryland most of time and I also own other rods too. 
If you are interested in the rod, please e-mail me([email protected]).
Also, if you have chance to come to MD-VA(northern) area, I don't mind you to check and try the rod(also can save shipping cost if want it).
The reason I don't post the price is that I don't know if I can post selling with price here. 

Thanks.
xevious


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Adam has the heavy one,John*

Friend of mine sold it..I've got one also,can load it and throw it,but when you make 100 plus cast a night off the planks when the toothy ones are around,gets kinda tuff on a "ole man's" body..  
They made three that I know of,Don,the one that xevious is talking may be the old old one had the ferrell below reel seat?Is it,xevious? Then came the one I'm looking for,it had the ferrell in the same area as the new one,but it was a much lighter blank and much easier to load.. The two are hard to tell apart just by looking,you have to be "hands on" to tell them apart.. I think they reenforced the tip section,not sure?
Right now,I'm working the same lead Cracker Bob has.. 
Thanks to all that replied..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: DD, check with Adam....*



VA-Apraisr said:


> *....he's selling his 1509 but I haven't thrown it and ain't sure if its the true original blank. I have two that Wayne built through Hatteras Outfitters....a bear to load but they will throw. Practiced today at the football field with 8oz, 14/0 hook, rubber bait, 20lb line and was hitting 130-135 yards. Good luck, John. *


 Just caught on to your distances with 8&bait,John.. Was that otg or hatteras cast??
If it was otg that's a great cast,but if it was a Hatteras style cast>>>>>> *THAT WAS FREGGIN LAUNCHIN IT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*DD...the mod-otg cast*

....will try all three this weekend with Adam to see where they land. Apparently, there's a concensus that an 8nbait cast must be either an otg or hatteras cast; so I better work on my unitec to remain in the hunt; but, if the aerialized otg gives me better result, and I think it does, I'll use that for finding my drum!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Im gonna bring all 3 of my big rods John, maybe the 11'9" too. Post it up on Red Dog's board, I think there's a few more ppl in the Richmond area that would come. Should have a new reel to throw as well


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

There have been some posts on various sites stating that Rainshadow is producing a blank (also known as a 1509) which is like the early versiom of the breakaway 1509. Good luck,

Tom (a.k.a. Duckwump)


----------

